# Marty needs to hire this outfit.



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Marty was wanting concrete ties maybe he could get this outfit to come to Nebraska City.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFE8nmKpmXY


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That machine is kewl!!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. I wanna see Marty and Bryan model ALL that equipment in G scale... and make it operational...


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

... or Bachmann


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Did anyone notice the previous" tie"s, they appear to be individual blocks, possibly stone but did not tie the two rails together.

This harkens back to the original days of railroads when each rail sat on individual stone blocks. The drawback with the individual stone block technique is the rails can easily spread out of gauge since there is not a cross-tie holding the rails in position. Look at 3:20 or so in the video, there are some of the individual blocks piled in the foreground. Also when the work machine is lifting the blocks they can be seen to not be cross ties..


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the link. 

Mike


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

I was able to watch CSX do tie maintenance last week, it sure was not as impressive as the Germans system!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

as the Germans system 
The text is actually Dutch. Very impressive machine!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
It looks like they were replacing old cement ties. The center section on the old ties looks to have been previuosly cut out.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a very impressive machine, but I think that it was taped in Belgium. There was a large "B" on the side of one of the big machines. The B looks like the symbol for the Belgian national railroad.


Chuck


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Belgium:

"New cross-pieces and ballast were introduced on the line between Mole and Overpelt. 9-5-2010 the work finished in Overpelt"

Looks to be close to what is done in the western US with concrete ties.

Jeff


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Paul

i watched the video again and i believe you are correct. 

One other point Inoticed, many of the workers are not wearing hard hats and even more importantly, many are not wearing safety glasses. This is odd considering the machines are scraping and disturbing gravel which provides many chances for a stone chip to fly up into the unprotected eye with potentially devasting results, i.e. loss of an eye.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aline or TDV G-scale track I've got with "simulated concrete ties" looks like that stuff. It has a molded cross piece that looks like angle iron between "sleepers" to hold things in gauge. Neat video! I'd agre that compared to our country and practices lots of various safety "issues". 

Chas


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, No Way buddy.........


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone actually did build a beautiful G (1:22.5) scale Plasser & Thurrer (sp?) ballast placing/tamping machine--amazing piece of work with what must have been a gazillion miles of hydraulic lines. It was featured in Gartenbahnprofi magazine a couple of years back. 

Keith


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

Please excuse my ignorance. I used a translator program to read the comments on the video and the 
German to English came up in the auto-detect setting. I should have known better than to assume that 
was the correct label for the people doing the work. The wealth of knowledge here is too great to go and 
make a post without 100% accurate research.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

BNSF has the same setup though it don't look as "pretty" and it's usually pulled by a pair of GP38's.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Now that thing is way cool lookin................


----------



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

They make it look so easy!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That does answer my Qs of how they do it in tunnels and on some types bridges.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a pretty neat operation. If you ever get a chance to see one it's quite a site. More and more RRs using. Later RJD


----------

